# Seagulls nesting (Trying to) on Campervan roof



## Grandma

I use my Van most days for work but Van was parked up on Friday (Wedding Day) outside my flat after using it on Thursday. On looking out in the afternoon (1st floor flat) there they were ,Kate and William Seagull very pleased with themselves having self built half a residence on my Van roof next to the Solar Panel. 
I had to remove a bucket full of debris., Yes I did feel sad, and thought that would be the end of their home building. They did seem to 'cry', not the usual seagull squawk and sat on nearby railings looking at me very crossly. To scare them off for the rest of the day I left the roof vents open. Come evening I had to close them up. Lo and behold next morning Kate and William were rebuilding. Removed debris and parked in a nearby car park 100 yards away where they still decided that maybe they would like to give travelling in a nest on a Motorhome a try. Someone decided a Ballooon tied to the roof may keep them off. So far it has although Kate and William are still nearby eyeing the Van up for the moment the balloon pops! (3 balloons have gone down so far). I have gone to work today so parked over a mile away but keeping the balloon flying as I think they might find it but I am back outside my flat tonight. Does anyone know how long it will take for them to give up the idea of my Motohome as a breeding ground and try another place? And was their 'crying' a sound of distress?


----------



## BillCreer

Just be careful with those seagulls as it was their ancestors that I new well as a child. They used to perch on the chimney pot above my bedroom and fight for scraps of food on the rooftop making such a din they would wake me up every morning.

I think you should tolerate their presence and be thankful for a bit of extra insulation.

P.S.
You could then test their nesting skills by driving up on the Mountain Road on a windy day. 
Also re their crying sound did you notice either of them holding a handkerchief?


----------



## pippin

You will be the one doing the crying if they manage to hatch eggs.

They can be fearsome head-scratchers if you come anywhere their youngsters.

If they do lay then you could reach through the roof vents and oil the eggs. 
They will never hatch and the parents will sit there for ever in hope!

They are vermin, except on cliffs where they belong.


----------



## Grandma

Will update tomorrow. I am ready with a hard hat as I have been told there is a likelyhood they may dive bomb me and try to get my eyes! Despite sunny days we are having strong north easterly winds, and the nesting materials were not blowing away, I may need to take up Billcreer's advice and have a go around the TT course on the Mountain Road. 
Not yet seen a hankerchef in Kate's talons but given a chance I bet she feels like ripping me apart. 
Vermin they maybe but I believe here on the Isle of Man seagulls are a protected species which means their eggs are protected so removal of nests ASAP is in order. Also our seagulls look bigger than any I have seen elsewhere in UK. (Not boasting of course)


----------



## pippin

When you have got rid of the nest then install a load of these on the roof of your van:

http://birdspikesonline.co.uk/Bird-...dder_adwords&gclid=CIqWrcuSyagCFQEZ4QodeFdTpQ


----------



## ThursdaysChild

If you have a look at this thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-105927.html

you will see that it is those nasty tuggers chucking bread up on your roof !


----------



## BillCreer

Dear Grandma,

You should be safe enough with your standard Herring Gulls but make sure they don't get support from their big brothers the Black Back or Greater Black Back.
It was only the latter two who would try and knock us of the cliffs on the Marine Drive when collecting their eggs.
We always used to leave one egg for some reason so perhaps I share some of the blame.


----------



## cabby

Having lived very close to the sea, our house was a spot they tried to use for nesting.The best alternative is to have netting strectched along your roof, just a few inches high and that they cannot get under from the sides.this is more humane and can be rolled off when you go out and saves you having the rows of pointed spikes, that might come off when travelling, you will not be insured for them on a vehicle. Do note however once they do use your roof they will come back every year.their beaks will peck everywhere and could well cause lots of damage.


cabby


----------



## pippin

If they do peck at the roof with their beaks you will end up with a heck of a ........ bill!!!!


----------



## cabby

oh really pippin, thats eggactly what they dont want to hear. 8O 

cabby


----------



## raynipper

One large rat trap with a tasty gull type morsel and gull no more.

Ray.


----------



## Grandma

Liking the puns! Parked close to the airport at the mo and they have their bird scarer yellow van out, so OK for now. Will have to see what happens when I return home tonight (Yes, I am working on Mayday Bank Holiday). My Van will be parked up at home all day tomorrow, will try two balloons. The stickle things are a no go and the netting also. I hope Kate and William Seagull will have changed their minds tonight and gone back to an Estate Agent to look for somewhere else.


----------



## cabby

sorry to say this grandma, but if you dont do something quickly it will be too late.

cabby


----------



## pippin

Not being conversant with the minutiae of sea birds sex life - 
do they Shag first while Puffin and then realise they have Boobyied then build a nest 
or do they build a nest and then think of what they have to do to fill it?

Full-Ma and Cor-More-Rant come to mind!


----------



## spykal

Grandma said:


> Snip:- I may need to take up Billcreer's advice and have a go around the TT course on the Mountain Road. (Not boasting of course)


A high speed approach and jump over Ballaugh will clear 'em off ...failing that when you round Windy corner the Easterly wind blowing up there should finish the job :lol:

Mike


----------



## Grandma

Update, Wednesday AM. Kate and William Seagull were waiting for me when I parked up at home on Monday evening. They then set about having a 'honeymoon frenzy' (use your imagination) on the tarmac near my Van. I expect he offered to make her a nest if he could have his way with her. 
To be on the safe side I put three Barrage Ballons up on the Van roof. Yesterday they spent a far bit of time swooping low over the Van moved to nearby car park. How long will it be before they find that a sharp peck with a beak solves their problem?
Back at work today with Van parked at work place. Interesting to see if they get all excited again when I go home tonight.


----------



## Senator

I had a pair of Seagulls nest on my house roof last year beside the chimney. Unfortunately I left it too late to clear the nest before Mrs Seagull sat on it for two weeks. We then had the chicks which was quite interesting.

Problem is that every time we went in our garden they dive bombed us. Could be quite un-nerving for visitors! :evil: 

So, once they had all flown the nest I put up a piece of hardwood with 4 inch nails sticking through it on the small ledge created where the chimney comes through the roof. Thought that would sort them out! 8) 

They built a nest this year on top of the nails!  

I now have a 20 foot pole I use to clear the nest away but they keep coming back and re-building. Trouble is the roof is quite high and I don't have a hook over ladder to use to get up there and clear it properly. I have also knocked off my nail deterent.

So, we battle, and I will eventually win 

Ironically this all started because they originally tried to build a nest on my neighbours flat roof extension. I told him about it and he cleared them off. Wish I hadn't said anything now. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Grandma

Yes, Senator. I have been told Seagulls can be very persistant, not giving up once they have set their sights on a nesting place. 
Nice to know I am not the only one who has declared war against the Seagullites. Has anyone ever fried and tasted a fresh seagull's egg?


----------



## pippin

The flat roof of our local swimming pool is a favourite nesting place.

A specialist goes up and oils the eggs so they will never hatch due to lack of oxygen through the shell.

The Mamas & Papas sit on them for months and months before the penny drops.

By then it is too late to breed again.

So, let them build their nest on top of your van.

When they have laid (Err, in both senses of the word!!) put on your hard hat and cover the eggs in vegetable oil.

Let them enjoy the daily ride to and from work - plenty of fresh air and such nice views!


----------



## The-Clangers

I would not let them nest on your van as they really make a mess when nesting. They are scavengers and will eat anything, leaving the debris all over your roof. The pooh is also quite acidic (I think that is the word) and will likely cause damage to your paintwork.

We have them nesting every year on the roof our our business unit and the mess they make of the cars is unbelieveable.

As for eating the eggs, as a kid I remember that we used to have a colony of black headed gulls near the village. An old guy used to collect their eggs and send them off on the night train to restaurants in London, as they were viewed as a delicacy. Don't think that they are held in the same esteem nowadays.

David


----------



## Grandma

The barrage balloons seem to be working so far although I have had to explain to a few people why I have balloons on the Van with have printed on them 'I am 1 today'! Only ones I could get. I expect that they may turn their attentions to the flat roof of my flat but the maintenance chappie will deal with that, not asking how.


----------



## BillCreer

Dear Grandma,
I think I know the reason for your bad luck. On your way to Ronaldsway each day are you waving vigorously and shouting GOOD MORNING LITTLE PEOPLE when passing over the Fairy Bridge? (Manx people were being politically correct before the expression politically correct had been invented)
I think I'd rather be called a Little Person than a Fairy anyway.

Let us know how you get on as I and the rest of your grandchildren are just a tad concerned that some of the locals are treating you so badly.


----------



## Grandma

Can't be the little people as I do not have to go over the fairy bridge but I must admit I forgot to say Hello on the bus to Douglas yesterday. In case any one has not been to the Isle of Man, we believe in fairies, also called the little people or 'themselves'. The road to Douglas from Castletown goes over a bridge over a small stream. The fairies live under the bridge so you must say Hello to them or they may take offence and do nasty things to you. 
William and Kate Seagull are still around in the vicinity but seem to be losing interest. Not taking any chances though and the barrage is still in place.


----------



## BillCreer

Dear Grandma,
One last suggestion. We think you should indulge in the old Manx custom of drinking a bottle of gin and running naked through Strand Street in Douglas on a Saturday afternoon. (I have seen it done)
If that doesn't change your luck with the locals then at least the breeding season will be over by the time you get out.


----------



## Grandma

I thought I had won the battle against Kate and William setting up home on my Van roof. Last Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning with Van parked in usual place they were totally ignoring it and the Ballon Barrage had deflated so just left it. Looked out the window at 7.30pm Sunday to see William and Kate both with dried grass in beaks just about to lay the foundations of a new home. (Guess where!). Dashed out and put out the one balloon I had left. Now have replenishment balloons aplenty. They must have a short memory span, not noticing Van was not there Friday and Saturday AM. Very persistant birdies.


----------



## pippin

Just as I said, a Gull will do anything for a Shag!


----------



## Grandma

A few days on, Mr and Mrs Seagull are still hanging around in the vicinity but keeping off the Van till................this morning!. Balloons still flying but as it is raining and very little wind , the balloons were almost stationary on the roof. Looked out the window at 07.30 (early for a Sunday but I had to go into work) and there they were, Mr standing on the Van roof and Mrs having a practice nesting site sit . Rushed out in my dressing gown to shoo them away but Mr Seagull never budged until I put the Roof skylight up. Can't leave it up as it is raining. He then settled on a nearby fence a few feet from Van. I walked up close thinking he would fly away but I amost got close enough to do something nasty (I wouldn't, but the thought was there) to him. Had the last laugh this AM though as I used to van to get to work. Won't be back parked up till about 2pm and will put more balloons out. May get a couple of those Helium silvery balloons on Tuesday as they seem to be getting used to ordinary ones. Any other ideas PLEASE?


----------



## BillCreer

Dear Grandma,
We, your Grandchildren in Manchester, don't think the silver balloons are a good idea as the seagulls might think they are sardines.

A wise man called Eric once lived in Manchester and he said "When the seagulls follow the trawler, it's because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea. Thank you very much."

Try red ones.


----------

